# THEY HAD NO CLUE



## MedicDank (Dec 7, 2015)

We got called to an unconscious person, and en route dispatch notified us that the pt had no pulse and bystanders refuse to do cpr. We arrive on scene outside of a Womens barber shop where there were 30 women standing around looking at this 60 year old male lying on the ground. We start cpr and apply pads, meanwhile in the back ground all the women are busting out in prayer. We apply pads and check a rhythm and see v fib, soo we charge and shock it. These women see this man move ( from the shock) and all the women bust out in songs and clapping saying " thank you jesus, jesus is good". Mind you i'm still doing cpr at this point. I look at my partner and say "Man they have no clue"


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 9, 2015)

That's great. How did the code turn out?


----------



## MedicDank (Dec 11, 2015)

Stayed v fib shocked several times. Hospital shocked 7 times and called it. He was still in v fib when they called it


----------

